# Wie schaut die optimale Schwerkraftfilteranlage aus?!



## Gärtner Fredl (10. Aug. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich gestalte gerade unseren Garten neu um und was darf natürlich nicht fehlen...., genau ein Gartenteich

Ich habe schon etliche Stunden im Forum verbracht und habe mich nun entschlossen: Ich baue eine Schwerkraftfilteranlage, bestehend aus vier a´300 Liter Regentonnen (ich könnte noch ne fünfte als Joker einbauen ). 

Nun zum Teich: Größe ca:15 m³ plus Bachlauf.

Meine Frage ist ob die Reihenfolge so richtig ist?

So hab ich mir das vorgestellt, Bodenablauf, Wandskimmer, SiFi wie bei Lothar https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18281/?q=Bogensiebfilter, erste Tonne mit Bürsten, zweite Tonne mit feiner Japanmatte, dritte Tonne mit __ Hel-x und vierte Tonne als Pumpenkammer für den Bachlauf der zuschaltbar ist, danach eine UVC-Anlage.

Wo der Eiweissabschäumer hin soll, weiß ich noch nicht so richtig?

Oder soll ich doch lieber grobe Japanmatten in die erste Tonne machen und Lavasteine in die dritte Tonne nehmen?

Hab schon verschiedenes gelesen, bin ein bisschen Ratlos?
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14499

Für viele anregende und konstruktive Kritik und Tipps bin ich gerne zu haben.:beeten

Danke

Ciao

Fredl


----------



## Frank (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wie schaut die optimale Schwerkraftfilteranlage aus?!*

Hallo Fredl,

im Grunde ist nichts gegen deine erste Variante einzwenden. 

Nur die UVC würde ich *vor* den Sifi einbauen.
Denn am Ende würdest du ja alles "weggebruzzelte" wieder in den Teich spülen.


----------

